# Planning to Have a Baby



## Dreamseeker (Aug 5, 2019)

Hello everyone! My name is Jenny. I have been taking care of kids for a long time now, and now, I am ready to have a baby....but I don't want to be in a relationship.
So....I am planning to do it on my own, although I wouldn't be all alone, every baby born in this family, the entire family pitched in to help. So I have a lot of support.
So, in your guys opinion, what would the best course of action be? I can't afford thousands of dollars on AI. Is there a cheaper way? I don't mond natural either but how could I stay safe? 

Sent from my W-U300 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanikadugal011 (Jun 3, 2019)

Dreamseeker said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Jenny. I have been taking care of kids for a long time now, and now, I am ready to have a baby....but I don't want to be in a relationship.
> So....I am planning to do it on my own, although I wouldn't be all alone, every baby born in this family, the entire family pitched in to help. So I have a lot of support.
> So, in your guys opinion, what would the best course of action be? I can't afford thousands of dollars on AI. Is there a cheaper way? I don't mond natural either but how could I stay safe?
> 
> Sent from my W-U300 using Tapatalk


Yes, if you don't want to give birth to a child naturally, then you can have your own baby with surrogacy. Surrogacy is the best option for those couples and people who are infertile or unable to give birth to a child naturally. This service is available at the *Best IVF Centre in Punjab*.


----------



## katietejada (10 mo ago)

> Hello everyone! My name is Jenny. I have been taking care of kids for a long time now, and now, I am ready to have a baby....but I don't want to be in a relationship.
> So....I am planning to do it on my own, although I wouldn't be all alone, every baby born in this family, the entire family pitched in to help. So I have a lot of support.
> So, in your guys opinion, what would the best course of action be? I can't afford thousands of dollars on AI. Is there a cheaper way? I don't mond natural either but how could I stay safe?


Hi Jenny,

I definitely understand the struggle you’re going through. My husband and I met in our mid-30s and didn’t get serious about starting a family until we were a little older. I always wanted to have kids, but the timing just wasn’t right. So when we finally settled down, got married, and moved into our first home together, it was all I could think about, the old cliche about the family with the kids and the dog and the white picket fence.

I was fortunate to have a baby in my late 30s, and to me and my husband’s slight amazement, I got pregnant in just a few months with no fertility treatments. So when my husband and I decided to try for a second one, we naively assumed it would be just as easy the second time.

Nope.

At age 40, it was a totally different experience. We tried for almost two years with absolutely no luck. I even did acupuncture treatments in the beginning because my sister-in-law said it helped her get pregnant. We started thinking about IVF but ultimately decided to go the surrogacy route. At our age, and with the infertility issues we faced, it was the right choice for us. It’s definitely a financial investment, but it was doable. I found this surrogacy cost breakdown that matches our experience; this should give you an idea of what to expect. 

Choosing to use a surrogate was the best decision we could have ever made! At age 43, we were able to hold our second child in our arms. My baby girl is now 3, and she’s doing amazing. It’s absolutely a miracle. It’s all worth it in the end—the years of trying, the disappointments, the financial cost. I loved my experience with surrogacy, and the joy of growing our family is absolutely beyond words. I would happily recommend it to anyone!


----------

